

What happened to millions of Creative Commons-licensed photos in Flickr? - doctornemo
http://bryanalexander.org/2015/04/06/what-happened-to-millions-of-creative-commons-licensed-photos-in-flickr/

======
subpixel
Slightly OT, but I overheard a few developers discussing online photo services
and one of them, a 20yr-old, asked "what's Flicker?"

I knew Flickr had lost a lot of mindshare, but I didn't realize the situation
was that bad.

~~~
doctornemo
"a 20yr-old, asked 'what's Flicker?'" Wow.

------
JacobAldridge
A bug on the explore page.
[https://twitter.com/FlickrHelp/status/585182093593804800](https://twitter.com/FlickrHelp/status/585182093593804800)

~~~
doctornemo
That's what they tweeted at me. So, good news: the CC-licensed photos are
still there. Not so good news: the bug was there for 5 days w/o being noticed
or fixed.

------
doctornemo
It's a bug, which appeared around April 1. Fixed now.

